# What plants do I need for fry



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok guys I'm new to this forum and new to the aquarium world I have 2 female guppies and 1 male just got them today and I also have either 2 male and 1 female or 2 female and 1 male dalmatian mollies I cant tell the diffrence. what plants do you guys recommend that are very low maintenance that when the fish have fry they could hide in so the parents don't eat them also what are good online stores that sell plants and fish


----------



## Canadian_oto (Feb 3, 2011)

So you can get any type of floating plant those are always very good for the fry. 
Personally I would recommend Java Moss. Java Moss grows very quickly and is very hardy and will pretty much grow anywhere. The Java Moss will also create a place for nicroorganisms to live in and the fry will eat them for a bit.
You would be able to buy Java Moss and any LFS for cheap!


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Canadian_oto said:


> So you can get any type of floating plant those are always very good for the fry.
> Personally I would recommend Java Moss. Java Moss grows very quickly and is very hardy and will pretty much grow anywhere. The Java Moss will also create a place for nicroorganisms to live in and the fry will eat them for a bit.
> You would be able to buy Java Moss and any LFS for cheap!


How much java moss do you reccomend it's a 15 gallon tank


----------



## Canadian_oto (Feb 3, 2011)

A good sized bundle for sure. I mean it`s hard to tell and it grows pretty fast. Are any of your guppies really pregnant because if they aren`t you could buy less moss and let it grow for a few weeks. How much do you area do you want to make for the fry? The fry don't need like the whole tank they will be content with a corner haha 
You could put a rock in one of the corners and let the moss grow around that because ti will attack itself to rocks or driftwood.


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Canadian_oto said:


> A good sized bundle for sure. I mean it`s hard to tell and it grows pretty fast. Are any of your guppies really pregnant because if they aren`t you could buy less moss and let it grow for a few weeks. How much do you area do you want to make for the fry? The fry don't need like the whole tank they will be content with a corner haha
> You could put a rock in one of the corners and let the moss grow around that because ti will attack itself to rocks or driftwood.


None are pregnant yet or so I think one of my mollies is bigger than the others and looks pregnant but I don't see a gravid spot is there anywhere I can buy the moss online


----------



## Canadian_oto (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyplace you can buy plants from you will be able to get java moss. Try Aquabid.com , that is the only website I have ever bought anything from before


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hornwort and Anacharis are also good choices; cheap, good growers, and easy to get.


----------

